# Prayers for Teddy



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Fingers crossed and prayers sent that your little baby will be ok and in your arms again very soon!


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

paws crossed for teddy. all best wishes for a full recovery.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

A prayer and hopes for a good recovery for Teddy!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Hugs and prayers for you both. He will be happy to be back with his mama.

VQ


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

Sending good thoughts and prayers your way for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

Hope the surgery went well and was successful!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Prayers for a complete recovery for Teddy. His odds sound very good. Hold onto that. Hugs from Houston!


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Sending best wishes for a successful surgery and a speedy recovery for Teddy!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Fingers firmly crossed!


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you so much for all your positive thoughts. Doctor just called me. Surgery went well. We are on our way to pick up our son!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

So relieved! How soon will you know if he can see?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

So happy the surgery went well. I do hope it was successful. Can't wait to know. I know you must be still very concerned about that. But I am crossing my fingers and toes that it worked. I know you'll be so glad to have him back home.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Hoping for the very best outcome. At least you gave him the best shot... I know it was a huge decision and that you made many sacrifices to give him that chance at success. Bless you.


----------



## mom2Zoe (Jun 17, 2014)

praying Teddy regains his vision ... fingers crossed


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Praying for everything works out, and you are a wonderful person to take care of Teddy the way you have. Prayers


----------



## star (Feb 20, 2011)

That is great news!!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Just checking in for an update.....................Hope all went well!


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

N2Mischief: Doctor said it should take 2-3 weeks. So we are anxiously waiting.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

That's a long anxious wait for you! Hoping for more good news soon.


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you everyone. Yes it was quite a bit of money, but I couldn't live with myself knowing he had the chance to see again. He's so young too. 

Update: We picked up him last night. He was pretty sedated. We got home, and he was mostly sleeping. We gave him his first set of medication. Last night he had 1 eye drop, 2 ointments, 2 syrups, one of them is a steroid the other is for the pain and its a sedative. 

We didn't give the sedative since he was still drowsy. I put my alarm at 3:00 am; so I could check up on him. I woke up, and he was doing okay. Around 4:30 I heard him cry. Woke up and he was fuzzy. Tried to give him his pain med and he didn't want to. Had to wake up my mom for help. It was a struggle, but we did it. He was still fuzzy. He was trying to take off his cone and scratch his eye. I had to lay with him and pet him till he fell asleep.

We had a checkup at 7:45 with the doctor. Everything is looking good. He still gets fuzzy at times, and tries to shake his body, which the doctor said he can't do. I am very blessed that my husband and my mom help me take care of Teddy. We have to keep an eye on him to make sure he doesn't shake his head or mess around with his eyes.

Thank you all for caring


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

What an ordeal! I know right now it is challenging to keep watch and give medicines, but soon it will all be behind you and I'm sure you will be so happy you decided to go ahead with the surgery. Teddy is one lucky poodle to have you!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It is good to hear that he is safely through the surgery, and that your parents are there to help and support you. It sounds as if he is getting the very best care from the vets and from you - hoping for the very best outcome for little Teddy.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

How's little Teddy coming along? Update? I hope he's doing well.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Warm thoughts and best wishes. Hoping the surgery has been a success.


----------



## Brenda-A (Jan 7, 2013)

Teddy is doing great. Funny thing he is still his spoiled self lol

Since at first the vet thought he had an upset stomach, we had switched his kibble to ground beef. After surgery, the eye doctor told us to not give him table food, and said we should go back to kibble and that I should wet it so it could be soft. 

I knew Teddy wouldn't want to eat kibble, but she said if he's hungry he'll eat it. Well she was wrong lol. The day of the surgery, she said he probably wouldn't eat since he was still sedated. I tried the wet kibble, and he didn't want it. The next day we had an early doctors appointment, and we didn't give him breakfast. We get there and we told her he didn't want to eat the kibble the night before. She gave him a treat and he devoured it. She said he was really hungry and that he would eat anything at this point. We get home and try the wet kibble again, and he give us the cold shoulder. I had some wet food and he didn't have a problem with that at all. Talk about poodles being picky eaters. Anyways, I just thought that was funny. 

His eyes don't look as bad as before. I don't know if we are being optimistic, but we feel like he could see a little bit now. When we call him, he actually looks at us. Its a lot of hard work to take care of him. He's constantly wanting to shake his head, which is a big no no; so we have to be stopping him. He has 5 medications, which have to administered 3 times a day. I just hope he gets back to normal soon; so we can put all this behind us. 

Thank you all for your support


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you so much for the update. I think we have all been worried about little Teddy and hoping that his outcome would be a good one. Sounds like he is doing fine. I can imagine you all have your hands full trying to keep him from shaking. Good luck, and thank you for giving Teddy a chance at seeing the world again.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Such good news about Tesdy, sounds like he's definitely on the mend. Surely if he can be that fussy about his food he can't feel too terrible!


----------

